# Paul Pohl Chicago Stoneware



## Tucker2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe these three bottles are pre-1900.
 Can anyone provide any info about their history/value?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tucker 2000. 
 Your bottles are very nice examples of stoneware that contained weiss beer. I do not know too much about the Pohl company but I believe that it was a fairly successful Chicago bottler. My guess as to the age of these would be mid-1880s but I suppose it could be a bit more modern. Your examples appear to be in nice condition with nice stampings. Collectors also like the splash of color on the shoulders. (I believe this was put there to help a bottler identify their brand). These bottles will have some value to collectors because they are so cool. My guess is that even if they are common they will be worth around $15-20. If they are more rare or unusual, they could be worth ten times that much easily. However, being from a big company and a big town, they may not be rare. They certainly are really neat pieces from a bottling era that has long gone by. I think most collectors would be happy to own them (or one like them from their favorite town)! Great bottles!


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree, but I'd value them more highly, maybe $45 to $65. That's just a hunch though.


----------

